# Is this show quality (idk I'm a huge noob) MG



## DatBetta

So I'm a noob. I got my parents to get me this betta for my birthday. To me it's really pretty but I want y'all's opinion. Also is he show quality I doubt it though because of form (I have no idea what I'm talking about). Anywho I know I probably bid too much on him but what can I say mama likes to win.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1384138410


----------



## Laki

Hey there! Congrats and happy birthday! He's a nice fish, though I don't think show quality. And show quality doesn't matter unless you intend to show with the IBC or independent.


----------



## Champion Betta

He's a beautiful fish! Absoultly stunning :-D


----------



## Zooxe

WOAH, i would kill for a fish like that! He is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## dramaqueen

You can't show petstore bettas at IBC shows. The fish must be bred yourself.


----------



## RainbowhLizzie

dramaqueen said:


> You can't show petstore bettas at IBC shows. The fish must be bred yourself.


So does that mean you can breed petstore bettas and show your best offspring since you bred it yourself?
(Not planning to or going to, just would be nice to know)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dramaqueen

The problem with petstore fish from what I hear from IBC members is that you don't know their genetic background so you don't know what your going to get if you breed them. Someone with experience showing and breeding will have to answer your question.


----------



## lilnaugrim

RainbowhLizzie said:


> So does that mean you can breed petstore bettas and show your best offspring since you bred it yourself?
> (Not planning to or going to, just would be nice to know)
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


As long as you've bred it yourself, yes you can. But as DQ pointed out, you don't know their genetic backgrounds so it's going to be difficult to get show worthy fry the first few generations is all. So it's sort of more work than necessary sometimes.

But yes, if you've bred it, you can show it as long as it qualifies


----------



## RainbowhLizzie

No worries, I just like to learn. Personally, shows seem so stressful for the betta. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RainbowhLizzie

lilnaugrim said:


> As long as you've bred it yourself, yes you can. But as DQ pointed out, you don't know their genetic backgrounds so it's going to be difficult to get show worthy fry the first few generations is all. So it's sort of more work than necessary sometimes.
> 
> But yes, if you've bred it, you can show it as long as it qualifies


Oh, thanks for clarifying then! The more you know, eh? :lol:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DatBetta

Hey thanks! I wasn't going to show it I just wanted to know. I don't even think there is any shows around me. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Basement Bettas

He is a pretty fish but not show quality. He is not colored correct for any standard color. He is a bit sloppy even for a multi. Would need to see some other coloring on the body as well to compete there. Possible to enter form and finnage.. but since only form looked at, he lacks the balance needed to compete there. 

Happy Birthday and enjoy him.


----------



## snowflake311

I love his Color very nice. Happy bday and congrats on the pretty fish.


----------



## DatBetta

Thanks


----------



## Morguex

He sure is a hansom boy :-D

Congrats on the bday gift.


----------



## sandybottom

he is truly beautiful. happy b-day.


----------



## Vickytoria3112

Happy Belated Birthday! 

Just wanted to chime in and say, "Wow, what a lovely fish you have there. He's gorgeous."


----------



## DatBetta

Sadly he was DOA


----------



## dramaqueen

Oh, no!!! Aww, I'm sorry! Will they replace him?


----------



## Crowntails

I'm so sorry! He was a beauty.


----------



## JustinieBeanie

So sorry to hear that! What a disappointment. I think you should contact the seller ASAP to inform them the fish was DOA (take pictures if necessary) and ask for a replacement or refund.


----------



## snowflake311

Oh no where did you get him from? Was this the first time you had a fish shipped to you? I am so sorry that is really sad.


----------



## DatBetta

He will replace waiting for pics of new guy and yea first time. He was from majcha farms.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mo

DatBetta said:


> Sadly he was DOA


Was he stuck at the PO? Heard of a few DOA's over the holiday week..


----------



## DatBetta

Yep :/


----------



## Mo

You'd think the transhipper's would know better than this :/ but I guess sadly they didn't think about it.. It sucks when it costs you the extra 30 dollars for shipping :-( I'm sorry for your loss :-(


----------



## DatBetta

Yea we even asked if he'd be ok that long


----------



## snowflake311

I have a fish from majcha farms. Who is your transhipper? Did they use a heat pack?


----------



## DatBetta

Yep. it's the one in co Linda Olsen I think


----------



## Mo

Hmm. I had no problems with her. am still at awe why they would a day befor a holiday..


----------



## dramaqueen

I've never heard anything bad about Linda.


----------



## DatBetta

It was supposed to get here on Tuesday but some flight got cancelled


----------



## snowflake311

DatBetta said:


> It was supposed to get here on Tuesday but some flight got cancelled


Sounds like a freak thing but then again if it was shipped usps anything can happen. Well even ups messes up.


----------



## GuineaPigBettaLuv

Gorgeous! But I would say probably not show quality, but AMAZING! 😁


----------



## sandybottom

so sorry that happened.he was a beauty...sip.


----------



## DatBetta

Thank you guys


----------



## JustinieBeanie

Keep us posted on the new guy!


----------



## DatBetta

Will do no updates so far


----------



## Aryia

I'm honestly not sure if Thai breeders know or celebrate American holidays, maybe it simply slipped his mind. I for one was born in Germany and grew up in China, so I was ignorant to American holidays for most of my life. It took me about 3 years of living here to get Memorial's Day and Thanksgiving down. 

Hopefully you'll get your Betta soon! I'm sorry for your loss, and I know excruciating it can feel waiting for e-mail replies!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Aryia said:


> I'm honestly not sure if Thai breeders know or celebrate American holidays, maybe it simply slipped his mind. I for one was born in Germany and grew up in China, so I was ignorant to American holidays for most of my life. It took me about 3 years of living here to get Memorial's Day and Thanksgiving down.
> 
> Hopefully you'll get your Betta soon! I'm sorry for your loss, and I know excruciating it can feel waiting for e-mail replies!


It's actually not a matter of if the Thai Breeder's know it or not. They're sent to transshippers before they're sent to the customer and so the transshipper's are American and thus know how bad the post can get during the holiday's and of course office shut down's and what not. Linda should have known that she shouldn't be shipping right before a holiday. So it's more on Linda than on the Thai breeder's.


----------

